# Vier gewinnt programmieren, Klick-Reihenfolge



## Informatiker123 (27. Jun 2018)

Hey,

ich habe vor vier gewinnt mit eclipse (java) zu programmieren. Die grafische Benutzeroberfläche und den Code habe ich schon fertig (Gewinnalgorhythmus, etc.). Ich habe das ganze so programmiert, dass man unsichtbare Buttons anklickt und somit ein roter oder gelber Kreis gesetzt wird. 
Nun frage ich mich wie es klappt zu programmieren, dass man z.B. am Anfang nur in der untersten Reihe einen Kreis plaziert, als zweites in den übrigen untersten Feldern oder über dem 1. gesetzten Kreis (ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine).
Mit if-else würde das ewig dauern und da gibt es auch tausende Möglichkeiten. Weiß jemand wie man das machen könnte?

Bei Fragen schreibt es mir einfach als Antwort.

Ich bedanke mich schon Mal im Voraus!
LG


----------



## mihe7 (27. Jun 2018)

Wie würdest Du denn den Spielstand mit Objekten beschreiben, wenn Du keine GUI hättest?


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (3. Jul 2018)

Vermutlich hast du für den "Kreis" einen eigenen Button. Du könntest entweder zu einem großen Button wechseln, der über die gesamte Spalte geht, oder beispielsweise den Buttons einer Spalte allen den gleichen ActionCommand zuweisen und den ActionCommand im ActionEvent abfragen. Dann musst du du nur noch deinem Model (Inhalt Brett) sagen, dass dieser in die entsprechende Spalte etwas einfügen soll. usw.

PS.: Meine Ausführung gilt so natürlich in erster Linie für swing


----------

